# L I v2



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought about buying the wenge handles, new steam arm and white pressure gauge for my previous L I, but decided

to take the other option and buy the L I v2 instead, with the benefit of the pop on panels and the ability to plumb out as well

as in, hopefully I'll be able to do this one day.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Very nice and shiny, quality.

John


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Changes between LI vI and vII are subtle rather than significant which is a testament to Reiss getting it right from the outset.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Quality! hopefully an l1 will be next on my shopping list..


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Lush. I want one...


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I wondered why you sold your old one mate.

Looks beautiful.

Pop off panels are tempting, but I got an absolute bargain with my v1 at the original price.

I also think I'm the only person in the world who prefers black over wood toggles.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That really is a lush looking bit of kit.

Mundane and almost embarrassing question:where'd you get that mesh stuff you're using to protect the drip tray from scratches? I think I shall be after some of that for my R58, but not sure what it's called and where you get it from.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

@ Aaronb You are not alone! Matt black handles rule!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> That really is a lush looking bit of kit.
> 
> Mundane and almost embarrassing question:where'd you get that mesh stuff you're using to protect the drip tray from scratches? I think I shall be after some of that for my R58, but not sure what it's called and where you get it from.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unifit-Cookamesh/dp/B003FTH9BG

Or ebay etc


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Unifit-Cookamesh/dp/B003FTH9BG
> 
> Or ebay etc


I got my cookamesh from a pound shop.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I wondered why you sold your old one mate.
> 
> Looks beautiful.
> 
> ...


I like the black handles and I really didn't get the wood handles until I saw the L I at the London Coffee Show.

At least with the plastic handles a quick wipe is all you need, no faffing with wax or oil, but thats the price we pay for the wenge, or other wooden handles.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

aaronb said:


> I wondered why you sold your old one mate.
> 
> Looks beautiful.
> 
> ...


No you're not i prefer the black over wood!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

aaronb said:


> I wondered why you sold your old one mate.
> 
> Looks beautiful.
> 
> ...


Oh no you're not!

http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/201-ridgeless-baskets-vs-ridged-baskets#2745


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

iroko said:


> I got my cookamesh from a pound shop.


Cheaper than Amazon then I take it?

I'll see myself out...


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Pound shop or 99p shop, bargain, although last time I looked I couldn't see any.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Home Bargains was where I picked one up from a while back and use it to cool roasted beans on, thought it looked familiar on your photos but couldn't place it!

Believe it officially marketed as an oven chip cooker sheet.

Having bought the sheet quite easily just need to save a bit harder for the L1 to go with it









John


----------

